# fencing need



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking for a good person to place posts and rails for me to build a privacy fence around yard in Milton. I want to put up actual slats myself. If anyone knows of someone good, let me know. Thanks!

David


----------



## 76 Breezer (May 13, 2009)

Give us a call, we can probably help you at a reasonable price.

The Dwellling Doctor

Scott

485-9925

221-7255


----------



## Lieutenant (Jan 3, 2009)

give me a call for any fencing you need done 208- 4571


----------

